# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Virus στο AWMN!

## vangel

Η διεύθυνση από την οποία τσάκωσα 2 ιούς (τον πρώτο δεν πρόλαβα να τον δω καν) είναι η 10.2.79.254. Το c-class ανήκει στον κόμβο alexa και ελπίζω να το δει ώστε να κάνει ένα scanάκι επειγόντως. Τον 2ο τον τσάκωσε το Kaspersky το οποίο μου έδωσε και την ip.

Ο Ιός: Intrusion.Win.LSASS.ASN1-kill-bill.exploit.

Όσοι δεν θεωρούν απαραίτητο το antivirus στο AWMN καλό θα ήταν να αναθεωρήσουν τις απόψεις τους καθώς... περνάνε μπόλικοι.

O τίτλος του Post τραβηγμένος αλλά ας φυλάμε τα pcάκια μας κ ας backupάρουμε όσο συχνά γίνεται γιατί σίγουρα αυτός δεν είναι ο μόνος  ::  

Και για του λόγου το αληθές:

----------


## erasmospunk

LOOOOOL

Θες να πείς Windows ιοί...

----------


## vangel

::  Nαι windows Ιοί. Μου σπάνε τα νεύρα. Ένας δεν με άφηνε να ανοίξω κανέναν υποκατάλογο που περιείχε antivirus.  ::

----------


## pan-pan

Εμ τι περιμενεις... και που να δεις με τα vista..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## maxfuels

*Να προτείνω μια καλή υπηρεσία ;* Ποιος μπορεί να σηκώσει ενα antivirus ON line Server οπως π.χ το Panda antivirus μέσα στο ΑWMN ; Νομίζω οτι είναι πολύ χρησιμο για όλους μας.

----------


## bedrock

Θέλει τον agent όμως στο κάθε workstation ....

----------


## vangel

'Οχι βέβαια δεν έγινε εσκεμμένα. Απλά έγινε post και στάλθηκε pm μήπως το παιδί δεν είχε ιδέα τι γινόταν στο pcάκι. Ευτυχώς όλα οκ (τεσπα.. format έκανε...). Θα το ξαναπώ πάντως άλλη μια για να το εμπεδώσω κ εγώ.. BACKUP!!!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> *Να προτείνω μια καλή υπηρεσία ;* Ποιος μπορεί να σηκώσει ενα antivirus ON line Server οπως π.χ το Panda antivirus μέσα στο ΑWMN ; Νομίζω οτι είναι πολύ χρησιμο για όλους μας.





> Θέλει τον agent όμως στο κάθε workstation ....


Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, θα μπορούν οι όποιοι server να συνδέονται με αυτόν για τα περαιτέρω.  ::  
Δεν θα κάνει κόπο σε κάποιον νομίζω να έχει τον agent προκειμένου να είναι ήσυχος.  ::

----------


## andreas

και με τα licence τι κανουμε?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

Βασικά πολύ ιός παίζει στο DC++ και ειδικά στη Σκύλλα!!! Κάποιοι έχουν γίνει απρόσεχτοι!

----------


## nektariosko

παιδια ζητω ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ......το c-class ειναι οντως του αλεχα αλλα η ιρ ειναι δικη μου...
αναθεωρησα (και με τα λεγομενα σας)την αποψη μου για το αν υπαρχουν ιυοι στα awmn...υπαρχουν!!!!και την πατησα!!!!σορρυ για την αναστατωση!!!και καλα κανατε και βγαλατε το ποστ γιατι εγω με mcafee δεν ειχα αποτελεσμα..το πισακι ειναι απο φορματ και ειναι "καθαρο"

----------


## nektariosko

> 'Οχι βέβαια δεν έγινε εσκεμμένα. Απλά έγινε post και στάλθηκε pm μήπως το παιδί δεν είχε ιδέα τι γινόταν στο pcάκι. Ευτυχώς όλα οκ (τεσπα.. format έκανε...). Θα το ξαναπώ πάντως άλλη μια για να το εμπεδώσω κ εγώ.. BACKUP!!!


ελαβα αμεσως πμ απο τον vangel για τον λογο που ακριβως αναφερει...δεν ειχα ιδεα....και δεν το παιρνω σαν κραξιμο που παει να με κανει ρομπα εσκεμμενα....ισα-ισα που προλαβα και εκανα μερικα μπακ-απ  ::

----------


## mojiro

antivirus plugin για τα dc++ υπαρχει?

----------


## yorgos

> antivirus plugin για τα dc++ υπαρχει?


Δεν χρειάζεται. Αν έχεις Norton, με το που ολοκληρώνεται το αρχείο, το σκανάρει αυτόματα (Background) και αν βρει κάτι στο λέει.  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

αν περιμενεις απο το norton...  ::

----------


## vangel

Moderated::Mick Flemm::No WAREZ !!! Ρε παιδιά έλεος δηλαδή...

----------


## xaotikos

Για προσέξτε λίγο παιδες...!!!!!!

----------


## vangel

Trial είναι για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

χμμ....μήπως να αρχίζουμε να ψάχνουμε καμιά υπηρεσία antivirus μέσα από web σελίδα? Πολλά αντιικά το κάνουν (βλέπε bit defender)

----------


## dalex

......

----------


## Sam_GR

Bit Defender  ::

----------


## vangel

Άλλο ένα παρατράγουδο από Κόμβο bella (#8039).  ::  Ρε τι έχουμε πάθει... Κάντε κανένα scan όλοι να ησυχάσουμε.[/list]

----------


## vangel

Άλλο ένα παρατράγουδο από Κόμβο bella (#8039).  ::  Ρε τι έχουμε πάθει... Κάντε κανένα scan όλοι να ησυχάσουμε.[/list]

----------


## yang

Πολύ μικρόβιο τραβάς ρε Βγγέλη, τι γίνεται με εσένα?  ::

----------


## nektariosko

απο την μερια μου παντως πιστευω πως ειμαστε οκ!!!και ενημερωσα και τον αλεχα ο οποιος ηταν εξωτερικο!πιστευω απο εδω και περα να μην εχουμε προβλημα...ουτε εγω ουτε και κανενασ αλλος.

----------


## nektariosko

απο την μερια μου παντως πιστευω πως ειμαστε οκ!!!και ενημερωσα και τον αλεχα ο οποιος ηταν εξωτερικο!πιστευω απο εδω και περα να μην εχουμε προβλημα...ουτε εγω ουτε και κανενασ αλλος.

----------


## ntrits

Ρε παιδία το 10.2.86.152 δεν έχει πρόβλημα.
Ένα dude(Mikrotik) ετρεξα και ένα Whatsup γιά λίγο μήν πανικοβάλεστε.

----------


## dalex

.............

----------


## vangel

Απ'οτι φαίνεται στο logo, το δίκτυο είναι πολύ special  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Άλλο ένα παρατράγουδο από Κόμβο bella (#8039). Ρε τι έχουμε πάθει... Κάντε κανένα scan όλοι να ησυχάσουμε.
καλα αυτο ειναι αδυνατον η bella δεν εχει παρα μονο μια sipura

----------


## kakis

> Απ'οτι φαίνεται στο logo, το δίκτυο είναι πολύ special


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ξεκίνησαν τα όργανα! Μετά από λίγο γερό ψάξιμο ξετρύπωσα ένα ωραίο firewall  ::  Είναι λίγο πιο advanced από τα γνωστά αλλά κάνει την δουλειά του.

[ http://www.rfxnetworks.com/apf.php ]
APF is a policy based iptables firewall system designed for ease of use and configuration. It employs a subset of features to satisfy the veteran Linux user and the novice alike. Packaged in tar.gz format and RPM formats, make APF ideal for deployment in many server environments based on Linux.

.: Summary of features:
- simple & well commented configuration files
- layered firewall with independent ingress and egress filtering system
- uid based egress filtering via simple configuration variables
- global tcp/udp ports & icmp types configurtion
- configurable policies for each ip on the system with convenience vars
- prerouting rules for optimal network responce; TOS (type of service)
- icmp based rate limiting to prevent common icmp 'dos' abuses
- antidos subsystem to stop attacks before they become a significant threat
- dshield.org block list support to ban networks exhibiting suspicious activity
- advanced set of sysctl parameters for tcp/ip stack hardening
- advanced set of filter rules to remove undesired traffic
- advanced use of kernel features such as abort_on_overflow & tcp syncookies
- easy to use firewall managment script
- trust based rule files (allow/deny); with advanced syntax support
- 3rd party addon projects that compliment APF features
- and much more...

----------

